# Rig trip



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

We're going to leave out of OB pass around 4 am tomorrow (Tuesday) and make our first trip to some of the closer oil rigs like Beer Can, Marlin, Petronius. Any one else heading out tomorrow? Any reports or tips for the area would be appreciated?


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

We are leaving Tues 2pm. Be out there until 10am Wed.
Ghosted
35 Everglades


----------

